# Google +



## Fern

I've been reading up on Google+, anyone using it and what do you think of it.?


----------



## That Guy

Decided against it.  Just using old google...


----------



## Jillaroo

_I originally went for it but after reading about it and the privacy issues etc i decided against it._


----------



## SifuPhil

I'm in it, only because I pretty much have to be - it's a writer thing ...


----------



## Fern

Thanks for the replies, I was a bit concerned about the privacy thing, but any worse than the old Google!.

SifuPhil, when you say it's a writer thing, care to explain?


----------



## SifuPhil

Fern, it's what they call "networking" - as a writer you're looking for exposure, for alliances with publishers, editors and readers. The theory goes that the more active you are on places like Facebook, Twitter and Google+ the better your chances of developing a "following".

A good following should equal good opportunities, good connections and good sales.

Unfortunately for my professional life, I see all of these networks as being the equivalent of the prostitution houses in Amsterdam - you display your "wares" for one and all and hope someone with money expresses an interest in what you're offering. 

It's really just a marketing tool for writers, but it's also a potential time-waster if you don't control your urges. It's too easy to play Candy Crush all day long on Facebook or to get into an inane one-upmanship battle on Twitter. I don't think Google+ is any better or any worse than the others, but they DO seem to be a bit more serious, and their Author tag ties into anything you write on the 'Net, so if you're concerned about Google ratings it's a good place to be. 

Linked-In takes a more professional approach, so for a serious writer that might be the place to go, but it isn't really interesting for the general public as it doesn't offer games or the ability to post an infinite number of cute cat pictures.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I signed up for it, and there is even an app for the iPad, which I downloaded. Then, I really didn't see any use for it, so now I don't bother with it anymore.
If anyone uses it for something useful, I would be glad to know what benefits there actually are to having it ??
Pretty much the only social network that I use a lot is my Facebook, and I really enjoy having it.  Does anyone like the Google+ better than Facebook ??


----------



## SifuPhil

It all depends what you're looking for.

Facebook is fine for keeping in touch with family and friends. Google+ is marketed more for professional relationships. 

Two different approaches to networking. Two different audiences.


----------



## SifuPhil

To tell you the truth, I don't even know if they have chat or not - never looked at it.

I always get in trouble with chats, so I tend to avoid them - not good for a monk's rep, ya' know.


----------



## Davey Jones

Tried it for a week then dumped it,went back to the original.


----------



## frank55

The thing with all of those social networks is that they only begin to make sense once they have reached that tipping point of a large enough user base - if my friends and family are not on it, why should I use it? Google+ has some 300milion users, as opposed to Facebooks almost 1,2 billion. Also, it's my impression that most of Google's 300m are 'accidental', as you kind of have a google account anyway.... And btw, the circles are meant to control privacy settings: with each post you make you can decide which of your circles to share it with. A bit more work to sort everyone into groups, but I actually think it's a nice feature if you know how to use it. Found a statistic on who uses Google+ here: http://www.statista.com/statistics/283763/us-users-most-and-least-likely-to-use-google/ - almost a third seem to be in IT (probably mostly Google employees  )


----------



## SifuPhil

frank55 said:


> The thing with all of those social networks is that they only begin to make sense once they have reached that tipping point of a large enough user base - if my friends and family are not on it, why should I use it? Google+ has some 300milion users, as opposed to Facebooks almost 1,2 billion. Also, it's my impression that most of Google's 300m are 'accidental', as you kind of have a google account anyway.... And btw, the circles are meant to control privacy settings: with each post you make you can decide which of your circles to share it with. A bit more work to sort everyone into groups, but I actually think it's a nice feature if you know how to use it. Found a statistic on who uses Google+ here: http://www.statista.com/statistics/283763/us-users-most-and-least-likely-to-use-google/ - almost a third seem to be in IT (probably mostly Google employees  )



Interesting points, Frank.

Yes, the circles are helpful for posting different kinds of posts - you don't want your professional peers to see your personal stuff, and vice-versa. As for the preponderance of IT members - well, aren't they usually _always_ the first to adopt any new tech toy? 

I'm currently working with something called DevTome, which is related to cryptocurrency (ever hear of BitCoin?) and takes the form of writing for their Wiki and being paid in that currency. It's horribly techy and for someone like me that just wants to write and not deal with all the tech stuff it's a nightmare, but I'm forcing myself to learn it because I think it might be the wave of the future. There aren't many writers there right now who are NOT tech-oriented, so I'm one of the oddballs, but in time I believe it will become more user-friendly, just as Facebook has and Google+ is leaning toward.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Speaking of OogleShmoogle stuff.  Read they are planning to build a super system providing high speed internet and television to select areas.  Always the "select" areas.  Always.  Well, it's a beginning...


----------



## Vala

I don't use anything google except their search engine.  They have had run ins with the government about  privacy.  Firefox has an ad on that will stop all  of the google cookies except google.com, called Ghostery.


----------

